# hello!



## Yazmin (Jun 9, 2007)

Hello,

New here!  i've joined here cuz i didn't pay money to join another cat forum :roll: it was a scam  

we might of already met you never know! :wink: 

Well i live on the Isle of Wight with my only Siamese cat she's a bluepoint called Jinx! 8O don't be shocked my cat does not feel lonely, siamese often come in pairs but Jinx would be very upset if she had a kitten join our family! Jinx is my first Siamese cat and she has such a great character, i bought her up in Winchester and she's been my bestest cat friend ever since  


At home i also have a dog (springy spaniel!) and i take care of a cornish Rex called Dolly. I love every cat, but siamese has to be my favourite  but i'm quite happy to discuss other cats too.

Here is my cat, Jinx:









I'd love to meet other members and there cats, i'm sure i'll have a great time her!


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 9, 2007)

Oh yer... i don't breed or show my cat :lol: but if you like her and are interested aboout her life and adventures, she has a blog on the internet


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome! That's a beautiful cat! I love the name too.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Yazmin! Welcome to Cat Forum. I'm a Siamese cat lover too!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Yazmin!

Jinx is lovely! I have a seal point Birman (Cinderella) and a long-haired black cat (Cleopatra - Cleo). 

Glad to have you here!

:kittyturn :blackcat


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome, I'm sure you'll enjoy it here. Jinx's coat looks so sleek...very pretty kitty!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Jinx is a beauty! :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the beautiful Jinx! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 9, 2007)

thank-you for such a lovely welcome! 8O sorry if i get rather addicted to posting pictures :lol: by the end of the year you'll be fed up of seeing a siamese! 8)


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi Yasmin. Welcome to the forum. I love Siamese too. I recently acquired a Lilac point kitten who I'm growing quite fond of. Perhaps you can give me some tips on how to take pretty pictures without her having "red eye" in each photo! I wish I could capture her eyes better.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board Yazmin, you have a beautiful Siamese


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Yazmin said:


> thank-you for such a lovely welcome! 8O sorry if i get rather addicted to posting pictures :lol: by the end of the year you'll be fed up of seeing a siamese! 8)


We NEVER get tired of pictures!  Welcome to the forum. Your kitty looks beautiful! I just love the face! We do want more pictures you know! :lol:


----------

